# Dish upgrade problems



## rvrman (Jan 4, 2007)

Have had a Dish 1000 with a VIP622 and a pair of 625 dvr that have worked perfect for 2 years.

Bought 2 new Panny plasmas and had DN come out to remove the 625 and replace it with 2 VIP612s.
Tech arrives at 9am. He left at 4:30pm and could not get the whole package to work correctly.
*What he did:*
Pulled my dish 1000
Installed a dish 1000.2.
Added another dish (I don't know the #) for the 77 satellite. He said my local HDs.
I won't go into all the problems he created for himself, that's another story.
Anyway... the (2) 612s work great. My old 622 wont get the upper HD channels.
First he said it was a tree. I reminded him that even when the tree had leaves we had flawless HD.
He then made 2 phone calls and decided I need a Dish 1000.4.
That would fix everything and get rid of the extra dish. (thanks for the holes in my roof). Now I have to wait 10 days for their "EARLIEST" appt.
Why can't they finish the open work orders before starting another?

*Does the fix sound correct??*

Thanks in advance.

I'm going to call DN in the morning and raise Heck!
Just need some info if they are on the right track.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Half of my company relocated to Ohio a few months ago, because they are behind there. There is no corporate office in Ohio; everything is run by a big multi-state contractor. Their used to be 2 big contractors, but one pulled out of Ohio this past summer, and the other one is hiring techs as fast as they can be trained, but training takes a long time and many potential techs don't complete or pass the training.

Periodically, Dish sends in-house tech there for a week to catch them up, but honestly, you don't want them. The techs that get sent are usually the ones that the corporate offices can most afford to be without (i.e., the worst ones). And those travel techs know they'll be gone in a week and won't have to deal with any of their messes. The contractor in the area is actually quite good, but you may have gotten one of the new contractors who isn't very experienced. That's what happens when you have to hire a bunch of new people all at once.

Anyway, they'll get it worked out for you. I know it's hard to be patient, but their calander is booked solid pretty far in advance, so there isn't a lot they can do.


----------



## techman540 (Jan 13, 2009)

What sounds weird with this situation is that you are getting the HD channels on 2 of the units and not on the other. Do you know what satellites he was pointing at? I am taking it this older receiver was working before? I would not be happy about the holes in the roof. I would be asking for a credit of some kind!! Sorry to hear that too


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sounds more like a problem with the dpp or cabling on the back of the 622, since the others work perfectly.


----------



## rvrman (Jan 4, 2007)

*techman540*
The 622 ALWAYS worked.
He said Sat #129 was the problem picking up.
One of my 612 just stumbled on one of the upper HDs.
Not nearly as bad as the 622. I took his word when he said "the 612s all work perfect". Maybe they have the same problem.
622 has trouble.
No cables were changed today.
They offered $10/month credit after 20 minutes discussing with us when they were coming out and I got on the phone in my "not very happy" voice.
I will start again tomorrow morning.
Now that the tech is gone not in ear shot.
He might end up under the bus.


----------



## bearsloft (Jan 7, 2009)

Hell rvrman,

I'm just up the road from you in Blue Ash. I can't really trouble shoot your problem. I don't really grok the in's and out's of this stuff, only that it seems particularly odd that some of your receivers work and not others.

I too am having problems with 129. I have a service call scheduled for Friday to try and realign my dish as I've got a signal strength on 120 in the mid 30's. Supposedly 40 is the minimum to trigger a service call. And on Sunday I have an installer coming to add a wing dish to give me local HD on 77.

It's a rather long story all under this Post

When I called to complain about not getting HD locals and about my problems with 129 I tried to get a 1000.4 dish instead of the wing, but they said no go.

Good luck, and post back with what happens. One thing I can advise is get past the India CSRs as soon as possible. They can do little more then schedule appointments for you. Once your talking to someone in the states, my experience has been that they know more and and help you more.

Bear


----------



## rvrman (Jan 4, 2007)

Bear

I did beat my way thru the India line of defense when it came to get the upgrade.
20 min in and I told her to listen to me order Direct with my other phone.
All of the sudden I was transferred to a real nice gal named Stephanie.
She wrote the order to pull my 625 and install two new 612s and the dish swap no charge. AND... my monthly bill stayed the same. She was nice.

As for the tech, he called Oklahoma for scheduling. I talked to her, DEFINITELY American. Just said they were too busy to come right back and finish the job.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

IIP, What is the name of your company? Certainly DISH is behind here in northeast Ohio. Service calls are planned for 7 days out as well as upgrades. Ridiculous that a customer has to be without TV for a week. DISH will then refer the customer to us when the customer complains hard enough. Maybe DISH should refer that new customer to us for install and DISH should take care of the customers they already have. Now there is an idea.


----------



## rvrman (Jan 4, 2007)

*"Ridiculous that a customer has to be without TV for a week....Maybe DISH should refer that new customer to us for install and DISH should take care of the customers they already have. Now there is an idea."
*
What he said!

Amen


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

They didn't work at all today, due to the weather (high of 7 F in Cleveland, -12 with wind chill). Yesterday, most PM work orders had to be rescheduled because techs were still on their first AM job until after 2pm. One of my techs totaled his truck due to ice on the roads. Several other techs (not mine) had minor injuries yesterday.

I know you folks are impatient for your TV, but working conditions are extremely hazardous with the extreme weather you are experiencing right now. Please be patient! The techs are doing the best they can under very difficult conditions. It is so cold that coax will snap in half if it's bent too far. Techs are forced to work very slowly, and often in pairs, and are still getting hurt trying to get your TV going.


----------



## rvrman (Jan 4, 2007)

IIP said:


> They didn't work at all today, due to the weather (high of 7 F in Cleveland, -12 with wind chill). Yesterday, most PM work orders had to be rescheduled because techs were still on their first AM job until after 2pm. One of my techs totaled his truck due to ice on the roads. Several other techs (not mine) had minor injuries yesterday.
> 
> I know you folks are impatient for your TV, but working conditions are extremely hazardous with the extreme weather you are experiencing right now. Please be patient! The techs are doing the best they can under very difficult conditions. It is so cold that coax will snap in half if it's bent too far. Techs are forced to work very slowly, and often in pairs, and are still getting hurt trying to get your TV going.


I don't have a problem with waiting because of weather.
I have a problem with them starting other jobs before the older jobs are finished. That's crap!
I talked to Dish CS yesterday and found out the tech filed a report of lack of signal due to tree.
That's BS. We have *never* lost signal due to tree even when in *FULL LEAF* mode on our HD channels prior to this guy coming out.
I'm calling back to day to finish my conversation with them.


----------



## rvrman (Jan 4, 2007)

They showed up at 11 am and pulled 2 dishes off the roof.
Installed the new 1000.4 and ran 1 new cable from the outside to my Pioneer plasma. The supervisor said he didn't like the looks of the old cable.
Fired everything up and PRESTO!

I'm good to go.
And at no additional charge.

Dish Network has a contract with Digital Dish out of Millersburg OH.
All new customers in the state of Ohio get installed by them. They are called the ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT PROVIDER by DN.

They also do repair and upgrades.
Calling them gets you a quicker appt. than by calling DN.
Digital Dish - 1-800-893-1991


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

rvrman said:


> They showed up at 11 am and pulled 2 dishes off the roof.
> Installed the new 1000.4 and ran 1 new cable from the outside to my Pioneer plasma. The supervisor said he didn't like the looks of the old cable.
> Fired everything up and PRESTO!
> 
> ...


They must have done a really good job for you.


----------



## bearsloft (Jan 7, 2009)

rvrman, 

Good to hear your problems got worked out. Yeah I wish I had known about the number to call digital dish for my service problems instead of going through India first. Hopefully I wont need to call them again though.

The full story is in my topic but in brief, when the guy came this past sunday to install a second dish to give me local HD his work order actually said 'repair' not install. Fortunately he had the equipment in his truck. So he called Dish who then canceled the repair call and wrote a new order to install a dish scheduled for Feb 6th. Then he called his boss in Milersburg, OH who pulled the work order out of the Q and he did it right then and there. 

So now my 129 is fixed (by another service call 2 days before) and I've got local HD (all 3 channels ;-) Maybe someday Dish'll have the rest of the channels too.

Bear


----------



## rvrman (Jan 4, 2007)

bearsloft
Glad your handled.
I'm back to being happy with Dish again.
The upper mgmt team did their part and made things work.
With my OTA antenna and Dish HD locals, it's great to be able to record 2 HD networks at the same time. The free install, dish upgrade and no extra charge from what I was paying monthly before GREAT! 

Now bring on more HD!!!


----------



## sulu600 (Apr 15, 2003)

Wow, I though they just picked on the folks down here in Kentucky. And I am beginning to believe that Dish does not want any customers. I de-cabled myself over 20 years ago with a big-ugly 3 meter dish C/Ku. Upgraded to Dish about 11 years ago when AT60 was the top package they offered and the 5000 was the top of the line reciever. Figured it was time to join the HD generation, so on Jan 5 called DN to add HD Gold to my AT250 package and upgrade my 522 (they just replaced my 721) with a Vip 722. TV installed on Jan 9, same day as DN scheduled appointment...called and said they had to reschedule because of a nationwide shortage of "Dish's". NP, I get great OTA HD from Louisville, so they reschedule for the following Friday, the 16th. About 11:00am they call and say that the tech has some personal problems and they need to reschedule for the following friday, Jan. 23. This set me off and I do the "listen to me calling Direct" bit with them. I ask to speak with a supervisor and tell them I am not going to get off the phone unless they do better that 1 week. They tell me that the best they can do is offer me the next cancelled appointment. I get the automated call on Saturday, Jan. 17th telling me that I have an appointment for Monday the 19th in the afternoon and I confirm that. No one shows up....MLK Birthday holiday. I wait until today to see if someone will at least call, but nothing. I call and get routed to "Special Account's" in Bluefield, WV....got someone to credit all the upgrade cost, and told me that someone has closed out the workorder as complete. But she could see that I did not have any HD equipment, nor had all the HD content been turned on yet. Should be a simple install.....1 Dual tuner DVR to 1 Samsung A46LNA650. The only weird thing will be the dish...I currently have a large Starband.net Channel Master dish, but no longer use that internet service. The DN LNB's are co-located with the up/down LNA/B's for the satellite internet service. If they can reuse that roof mount, it's pretty sturdy. I got an appointment for Monday morning, Jan. 26th, three weeks to the day from time I placed my order.

While I am not a big sport's fan, I would like to investigate Direct's NASCAR sport's package with Direct, but no pricing for that available on the Direct web site due to the 2008 season being over and the 2009 season a couple of weeks off, and I notice that you have to subscribe to their top package to get ESPNU, where most of the local college basketball/football usually get on.

To be continued..........

Steve Park


----------



## sulu600 (Apr 15, 2003)

Dish finally kept an appointment...showed up on Monday, Jan 26th, only 20 days after placing upgrade order. They installed a 1000.2 dish for 110, 119, and 129. Was told that since I have a 311 (in RV) on my account, did not qualify for Eastern Arc and Local HD channels via 77 sat??????? They also took my grandfathered 522 which I was not paying DVR fees since it replaced my purchased 721(Tivo settlement replacement). Not too upset about the local HD since I get over 20 digital channels off the OTA turner and can record them from there. With all the credits and promotions, should have service free for about 2 months.....we will see.


----------

